

The life, death, and rebirth of BlackBerry’s hometown - pmcpinto
http://fusion.net/story/45438/the-life-death-and-rebirth-of-blackberrys-hometown

======
jarek
Canada is cold - check

Mennonite barn-raising - check

dull but necessary business - check

Protestant work ethic - no

immigrant-boy-doing-good - no

Article scores 3/5 on the Americans-writing-about-abroad scale

